# perdue !!!



## dunkerque (13 Janvier 2006)

:love: salut, j'ai depuis longtemps un MAC qu j'utilise trés mal, car autour de moi personne ne connait !!!
en windows 95 je souhaite installer au moins 98 pour pouvoir utiliser plus de choses mais je n'ai aucune info ! où trouver cette installation à quelle prix ? CAR JE SUPPOSE QUE CE N4EST PAS LA MËME VERSION QUE POUR LES PC !!!
aidez moi SVP


----------



## MarcMame (13 Janvier 2006)

En effet, si tu tentes d'installer Windows sur ton Mac, tu l'utilises extremement mal !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

Dix ans de VPC sans utiliser le mode fenetré, balaise !


----------



## dunkerque (13 Janvier 2006)

le fait que je ne connaisse rien sur le mac ça je suis au courant !!!
en allant sur un forum de discussion, je pensais obtenir des infos,
pas des remarques inutiles !!!!

je vois que beaucoup de CD ROM dans le commerce nécessite windows 98, c'est donc pour cela que je voulais trouver la version mac pour l'installer mais trés peu de gens connaissent mac autour de moi !


----------



## dunkerque (13 Janvier 2006)

je n'ai pas compris votre message !!!


----------



## dunkerque (13 Janvier 2006)

VPC je connais mais par n'importe quel moteur de recherche, je ne trouve
pas WINDOWS 98 pour MAC !!!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

En gros  Windows 98 ne fonctionne pas sur un MAC mais un PC. Tout ce qui nécessite Win98 sans qu'il soit dit spécifiquement qu'il fonctionne aussi sur MAC tu oublies directement.


----------



## kisco (13 Janvier 2006)

bon on peut quand même essayer de l'aider, non?

quel sont les logiciels que tu as envie et qui nécessitent Windows 98 ? Il y a sûrement des équivalents pour Mac.
Quel est ton Mac et son système ? (tu vas dans le menu Pomme, puis "A propos de ce mac")


----------



## geoffrey (13 Janvier 2006)

T'es sur SM, merde, je vais changer d'ordi alors 

Moi j'ai le problème inverse Dunkerque, je cherche Mac OS X pour Windows mais je trouve pas non, on peut former un club ?


----------



## dunkerque (13 Janvier 2006)

désolé je suis pas au point mais sur le mac que j'ai, il y a windows 95 et c'est tout !
quand dans le commerce je veux acheter un jeu pour ma fille, il y à chaque fois indiqué applications requises : windows 98 ! 

idem pour internet, j'avais AOL bas débit, et concernant le haut débit ils indiqués que WindowS 98 AU MINIMUM était nécessaire !

je suis perdue !!!


----------



## maiwen (13 Janvier 2006)

aidez-moi SVP, ça fait 3 mois que j'essaie de mettre du sans plomb dans ma voiture électrique et J'Y ARRIVE PAS 
est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider SVP ?


----------



## dunkerque (13 Janvier 2006)

ça c sympa !!! mon mac est chez moi là je suis au bureau !!!
je regarde ce week-end !
merci !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

Mmmmhhh tu as un Mac tu en est sur ? quand tu l'allumes il fait bien "boing" ? serais-tu sur VirtualPC ?


----------



## dunkerque (13 Janvier 2006)

facile de se moquer des autres quand on connait son sujet !!!
mais c'est PETIT !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

Ben non je suis sérieux... comme win95 ne tourne pas sur Mac mais sur VirtualPC, soit tu as virtual pc soit un PC. Mais un jeu sur Virtual PC tu peux oublier tellement c'est lent


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2006)

dunkerque a dit:
			
		

> facile de se moquer des autres quand on connait son sujet !!!
> mais c'est PETIT !



On ne se moque pas de toi, mais tu dois comprendre que JAMAIS windows ne peut marcher sur un mac: un mac, c'est Mac OS, Windows c'est pour les PC et UNIQUEMENT pour les PC.

Si tu veux qu'on t'aide, dis nous quel Mac tu as et quelle verison de Mac Os (pour ça tu cliques sur la pomme en haut à gauche et tu cliques sur "a propos de ce mac"
Voila...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

Mais comme le fait à juste titre remarquer kisco, y a peut être des versions MAc des jeux que tu veux, il faut nous dire leur noms ?


----------



## supatofa (13 Janvier 2006)

si tu es de Dunkerque je peux éventuellement de filer un coup de main,
mais c'est vrai que je comprends pas trop ta demande
à la rigueur connecte toi via msn...


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> On ne se moque pas de toi, mais tu dois comprendre que JAMAIS windows ne peut marcher sur un mac: un mac, c'est Mac OS, Windows c'est pour les PC et UNIQUEMENT pour les PC.



Avec les MacTel cette donnée va changer...


----------



## maiwen (13 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Avec les MacTel cette donnée va changer...


enfin là tout de suite maintenant je doute qu'elle soit sur mactel tu vois


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> enfin là tout de suite maintenant je doute qu'elle soit sur mactel tu vois



Moi aussi C'est que c'est vachement cher cette histoire


----------



## geoffrey (13 Janvier 2006)

Attendez, à l'époque il y a avait un Mac avec en plus une carte mère de PC, et tu bootais sur l'un ou l'autre, c'est peut etre ca qu'elle a ???


----------



## Malow (13 Janvier 2006)

non....c'est un gag....dunkerque...c'est le double peudo d'un membre....rassurez moi


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

Pas con ! je cherche une photo, c'est paru dans les news en plus..


----------



## geoffrey (13 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> non....c'est un gag....dunkerque...c'est le double peudo d'un membre....rassurez moi



en verlan ca donne erquedun, une idée ?


----------



## Hippocampe (13 Janvier 2006)

heu tu parles de Windows... ou de Microsoft Word ??? 
Si c'est la deuxième solution, effectivement, il existe une version spécial Mac, mais à quelle version de Word est-on, j'en sais fichtre rien !!

Bon je te cite : "je vois que beaucoup de CD ROM dans le commerce nécessite windows 98, c'est donc pour cela que je voulais trouver la version mac pour l'installer mais trés peu de gens connaissent mac autour de moi !"
Alors, en tant que nulle (moi hein, je parle de moi !!) en informatique, je dois te dire que les fameux CD-ROM donc tu parles là, s'ils ne mentionnent pas qu'ils fonctionnent sous un truc du genre "Mac OS 8" ou "Mac OS 9" ou "Mac OS X", tu oublies !! 

C'est IMPOSSIBLE d'installer un Windows quelconque (98, XP, ce que tu veux) sur un Mac !! 
Les plateformes Windows et Macintosh sont différentes. 

Windows n'est pas un logiciel mais le système permettant de faire fonctionner les logiciels comme Word, InDesign et que sais-je d'autre, on ne peut pas l'installer sur un Mac parce qu'un Mac est gouverné par un autre système, actuellement Mac OS 10.4 (=Tiger).
Ce sont des architectures différentes.

Pour faire simple: Tiger et Windows se sont deux types de "calculateurs" différents (on va définir le système d'exploitation comme ça hein... oui c'est simpliste... bref) qui gouvernent des machines qui globalement possèdent les mêmes pièces mécaniques (une carte mère, un processeur, un disque dur, etc.)

C'est le même principe qu'une voiture. 
Quelque soit le modèle, il y a un moteur, des roues, un volant, des pédales, etc. mais comme le fait remarquer Maiwen plus haut, ii existe des voitures qui fonctionnent avec de l'essence, d'autres avec du gasoil. Le carburant est différent et tu ne va pas t'amuser à mettre de l'essence dans une voiture qui fonctionne au gasoil, sinon tu niques tout !!

Et ben Windows et Mac, c'est pareil !! 

Donc pour que tes CD-ROM fonctionnent, il faut que tu recherches ceux qui sont pris en charge par Mac. S'ils ne mentionnent que Windows, ça veut dire qu'ils ne sont pas compatibles avec un Mac. Point.


PS: J'espère que c'est pas un canular à la noix ça encore !!! Genre un pitit troll des familles venus foutre la m*** hein :mouais:... sinon


----------



## Hippocampe (13 Janvier 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Attendez, à l'époque il y a avait un Mac avec en plus une carte mère de PC, et tu bootais sur l'un ou l'autre, c'est peut etre ca qu'elle a ???



oui ça c'est vrai, j'en avais un.


----------



## Malow (13 Janvier 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> en verlan ca donne erquedun, une idée ?



bien essayé.... 

Dunkerque, t'es partie ?


----------



## Hippocampe (13 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> bien essayé....
> 
> Dunkerque, t'es partie ?



Laissons lui le bénéfice du doute, il dit plus haut que son Mac est chez lui et que là il est au boulot. L'avenir dira...


----------



## geoffrey (13 Janvier 2006)

T'es trop gentille Hippo


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> bien essayé....
> 
> Dunkerque, t'es partie ?




je vais voir deux secondes


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Janvier 2006)

il est fort ce Rennesman, toujours le modo pour rire...


----------



## supatofa (13 Janvier 2006)

drôle d'affaire


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Janvier 2006)

cela dit, je veux bien des éclaircissements sur ce mac qui avait une carte mère PC et qui bootait sur les deux, je l'ai pas vu passer celui là...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2006)

C'est loin Dunkerque? Pour un Suisse?


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

je crois qu'elle(il) est sérieux(se)


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Janvier 2006)

je le crains en effet, mais là c'est un vrai boulot... il faut reprendre les bases au tout début... juste avant la disparition des dinosaures..


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

Le 4400 avec carte PCI X86


----------



## maiwen (13 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'elle(il) est sérieux(se)


elle  "perdue" y'a marqué


----------



## Stargazer (13 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est loin Dunkerque? Pour un Suisse?




Quand quelqu'un est perdu ...*ue*, c'est jamais loin ...


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le 4400 avec carte PCI X86



C'était pas donnée comme matos.

P.S: Bravo pour la découverte!


----------



## Hippocampe (13 Janvier 2006)

Mon mien c'était un Performa 630. 

En fait y'avait une touche pour faire la bascule entre les deux plateformes... mais je dois dire que très vite, j'ai plus appuyé sur la touche pour aller vers la plateforme PC... je trouvais pas ça génial en comparaison de la plateforme Mac (heu je précise que c'était mon premier ordi... sympa l'père... m'a permis de faire mon choix informatique fissa).


----------



## geoffrey (13 Janvier 2006)

C'était le matos le plus puissant à l'époque...

(un LISA coutait 50 000 Frs, un SE/30 30 000, et les vieux de la veille pourront nous donner le prix des Apple II  )

Edit : Performa 630


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> C'était le matos le plus puissant à l'époque...
> 
> (un LISA coutait 50 000 Frs, un SE/30 30 000, et les vieux de la veille pourront nous donner le prix des Apple II  )
> 
> Edit : Performa 630



Outch! fallait un bon compte en banque à l'époque pour faire de l'informatique.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est loin Dunkerque? Pour un Suisse?



meetic © generation "allo" ?


----------



## Hippocampe (13 Janvier 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Edit : Performa 630



Exactement !!


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Outch! fallait un bon compte en banque à l'époque pour faire de l'informatique.




Non pour avoir un Apple


----------



## Hippocampe (13 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Non pour avoir un Apple


La mouette ou le sens de la nuance


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)

Le banquier lui, ne devait pas *nuancer* ses propos.


----------



## Hippocampe (13 Janvier 2006)

certes...


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Janvier 2006)

mouaif, je ne crois pas que le premier mac était plus cher que ses "équivalents" PC en 1984, en revanche il était déjà nettement plus performant... et vendu à 100 000 ex les six premièrs mois, un record... :love:


----------



## MarcMame (13 Janvier 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> un LISA coutait 50 000 Frs


Le Lisa coutait bien plus cher que ça ! 
Il était vendu 10 000$ HT sans le disque dur (10Mo +1000$) aux états unis. A cette époque (1983), le cours du dollar était très élevé face au Franc, environ 8 Francs pour 1$ ! 
Avec les couts d'importation, de douane, de distributeur et ensuite la TVA, le tarif en France dépassait allegrement les 100 000F. Avec son disque dur, la machine était vendu environ 120 000FF TTC. Gasp.... :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Janvier 2006)

quelle belle machine, quoique un peu grossière tout de même...


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

Mon premier Mac a été le Mac SE un 2/20 je crois( 2Mo de RAM et 20 Mo DD) le toute pour plus de 10'000 francs suisse....

Avec Mac Paint et Mac Write ... nostalgie


----------



## MarcMame (13 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> quelle belle machine, quoique un peu grossière tout de même...


Quand tu voyais la gueule des PC de l'époque (et l'absence totale d'interface graphique), ce n'était pas tout à fait le discours qui était tenu....


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Le Lisa coutait bien plus cher que ça !
> Il était vendu 10 000$ HT sans le disque dur (10Mo +1000$) aux états unis. A cette époque (1983), le cours du dollar était très élevé face au Franc, environ 8 Francs pour 1$ !
> Avec les couts d'importation, de douane, de distributeur et ensuite la TVA, le tarif en France dépassait allegrement les 100 000F. Avec son disque dur, la machine était vendu environ 120 000FF TTC. Gasp.... :rateau:



Sans compter qu'avec l'inflation entre les années 80 et maintenant, on serait plus proche du 180 000 FF...


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

Vous croyez que dunkerque est rentrée ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2006)

Pour les mac intégrant une carte de compatibilité PC, à ma connaissance, il y a eu trois modèles :

Le LC 630 Dos compatible, avec une carte à base de 486/25 je crois.
Le 6100/66 Dos compatible (486 DX2/66)
et le 4400 évoqué plus haut.

En outre, je croies qu'il y a eu une carte de compatibilité de tierce partie (Orange Micro ?) PCI.


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

1980... l appleII entre dans la maison : 24000FF pourla machine (avec clavier et écran, 224ko de RAM, lol) et 2 lecteurs de disquettes 5''1/4...et mon cher père avait eu une ristourne en passant par un ami en Haute Savoie...


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Janvier 2006)

cette histoire est fausse....


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Janvier 2006)

on ne peut pas avoir d'amis en Haute Savoie!


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> on ne peut pas avoir d'amis en Haute Savoie!


si, on peut.








​


----------



## MarcMame (13 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> on ne peut pas avoir d'amis en Haute Savoie!


Je confirme. Tout ce qu'on peut avoir c'est une bonne fondue avec de la vinasse qui pique.


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme. Tout ce qu'on peut avoir c'est une bonne fondue avec de la vinasse qui pique.


mais si je puis me permettre, en Haute Savoie, s'il y a quelque chose à goûter, c'est la pela :love:, pas la fondue... la fondue, c'est en Savoie... Mais là, je m'engage sur le terrain glissant de la politique départementaliste, indépendantiste, séparatiste et des conflits ancestraux inter départementaux de ces coins... donc : chuuuuuuut... a vouloir faire trop de bruit, on risque une avalanche de fromage fondu 

bon, d'un autre côté, je suis protégé par mon génome (pur mélange de savoie, haute savoie, rhone, italie, autriche (oui oui, je remonte très loin dans l'histoire familiale :mouais)

Et on peut très bien avoir des zamis. Je persiste...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> Et on peut très bien avoir des zamis. Je persiste...



D'ailleurs, ceux qui n'y croient pas, je les invite à y passer à l'ombre du Salev, à un moment où j'y suis, et en me prévenant à l'avance _Où k's'est-y que j'l'ai encore fourrée, cette fourche, non de d'là !_ :mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Janvier 2006)

VIVE LE REGIONALISME!!! hasta la victoria siempre...


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Janvier 2006)

au fait, excuse nous Dunkerke, nous digressons oisivement, et ce n'est pas bien de te laisser dans le trouble et dans l'embarras, et donc, pour résumer:

si tu as effectivement un Mac, Apple, frappé d'une pomme en couleur et qui démarre en faisant le bruit ignoble de Windaube 95, et bien, profites en pour installer dedans un magnifique système 7 de chez Apple, qui te permettra au moins, à défaut de pouvoir installer les CD qui nécéssitent Windaube 98, de découvrir un système de qualité et performant...

par contre, si il n'y a pas de Pomme en couleur sur cette machine, jettes la à la poubelle des déchets non-recyclables la plus proche, et ce sera un geste bienfaisant pour l'humanité...  

désolé de ne pouvoir en faire plus... Bon courage...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> au fait, excuse nous Dunkerke, nous digressons oisivement



En parlant de dunkerke, plus de nouvelles. Deux hypothèses :

- Elle n'a pas internet à la maison, juste au bureau, on ne la reverra donc que lundi ?

- C'était une provocation, et on s'est fait troller dans les grandes largeurs ?


:mouais:


----------



## Hippocampe (14 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de dunkerke, plus de nouvelles. Deux hypothèses :
> 
> - Elle n'a pas internet à la maison, juste au bureau, on ne la reverra donc que lundi ?
> 
> ...



Compte tenu de la situation, j'aurai tendance à opter pour la deuxième hypothèse...   

Si on fait une analyse fine, on voit que Dunkerque nous dit:

post n° 10: "idem pour internet, *j'avais* AOL bas débit, et concernant le haut débit... bla bla bla" -> on peut donc présumer qu'elle a internet chez elle

dans ce même post, elle nous dit: "désolé je suis pas au point mais sur le mac que j'ai, *il y a windows 95*
donc deux options:
- soit vraiment elle n'y connait rien de chez rien... et [mode pas sympa/ ON] soit elle croit qu'elle a un Mac alors qu'elle a un PC, soit elle rêve toutes les nuits d'avoir un Mac [mode pas sympa/ OFF] 
Bon on peut même pas mettre ça sur le compte de la mamie qui se met à l'informatique puisqu'elle nous dit avoir 28 ans...
- soit c'est de la provocation... 

Mais, comme il faut toujours laisser le bénéfice du doute aux gens, si elle est sincère, forcément elle n'est pas une geek et donc elle n'est pas scotchée sur MacG. Du coup d'autres possibilités s'offrent à nous, par exemple, partie en w-e.

Mais je reste interrogative moi aussi... 
peut-être une nouvelle trouvaille des PCistes qui réagissent à l'entrée des puces Intel dans nos Pommes... qui sait...


----------



## La mouette (14 Janvier 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Mais je reste interrogative moi aussi...
> peut-être une nouvelle trouvaille des PCistes qui réagissent à l'entrée des puces Intel dans nos Pommes... qui sait...




Si c'est une blague, ils sont un drôle d'humour...ce rendre ridicule pour nous faire marrer...

Plus rien ne m'étonne...


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Janvier 2006)

ouais, moi j'ai bien aimé..., bravo Dunk!

"too Dunk to fuck"


----------



## Billgrumeau (14 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> mais si je puis me permettre, en Haute Savoie, s'il y a quelque chose à goûter, c'est la pela



Nan, c'est la tartiflette ou la reblochonade !  Dans le registre sucré-salé, je vous conseille aussi la farçon (ou rabollé), les crozets au sarrazin (là c'est purement savoyard). Bon j'arrête de vous mettre l'eau à la bouche, il faut que je prépare mes affaires d'escalade pour demain et mes skis de randonnée pour après demain.


----------



## MarcMame (16 Janvier 2006)

Billgrumeau a dit:
			
		

> Nan, c'est la tartiflette ou la reblochonade !  Dans le registre sucré-salé, je vous conseille aussi la farçon (ou rabollé), les crozets au sarrazin (là c'est purement savoyard). Bon j'arrête de vous mettre l'eau à la bouche, il faut que je prépare mes affaires d'escalade pour demain et mes skis de randonnée pour après demain.


C'est ça ! Aller faire de l'escalade après s'être enfourné de la tartiflette, de la roblochonade et une bonne potée de crozets... :rateau: 
Et après on s'étonne qu'il y ait des accidents en montagne....


----------



## MarcMame (16 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> profites en pour installer dedans un magnifique système 7 de chez Apple, qui te permettra [...] de découvrir un système de qualité et performant...


_un système de qualité et performant..._ Oui, enfin.... si elle est tombée dans une faille spatio-temporelle et qu'elle vit en réalité en 1991 !


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Janvier 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> _un système de qualité et performant..._ Oui, enfin.... si elle est tombée dans une faille spatio-temporelle et qu'elle vit en réalité en 1991 !




par rapport à windows 95, crétin...


----------



## MarcMame (16 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> par rapport à windows 95, crétin...


Oui, pareil, c'est bien ce que je dis.


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Janvier 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Oui, pareil, c'est bien ce que je dis.




héhéhéhéhéhéhé, tu es vraiment trop bien dans ton pull-over bleu...  :love:


----------



## MarcMame (16 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> héhéhéhéhéhéhé, tu es vraiment trop bien dans ton pull-over bleu...  :love:


D'abord, il est pas bleu, il est couleur Windows-crashé.


----------



## [cedric_2b] (16 Janvier 2006)

Je dis peut-etre une co***rie , mais il y a quelques années, j'ai fait un stage dans un apple center, et un des gars avais installé pour LA cliente (sans faire de sexisme  ) windows 98 sur un iMac je crois bien (translicide si je me trompe pas) . 
Donc possible que "Dunkerke" a fait appel à un bon informaticien qui lui aurait installé win.95 ... (possibilité) 
Mais bon , n'étant pas un pro dans la programmation (ect..) , il est possible que je dis la plus belle co....rie de 2006


----------



## MarcMame (16 Janvier 2006)

[cedric_2b] a dit:
			
		

> un des gars avais installé pour LA cliente (sans faire de sexisme  ) windows 98 sur un iMac je crois bien (translicide si je me trompe pas) .
> Donc possible que "Dunkerke" a fait appel à un bon informaticien qui lui aurait installé win.95 ... (possibilité)


Sans un émulateur tel que VPC : point de salut.


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Janvier 2006)

si en remplaçant tout ce qu'il y a dedans la machine...


----------



## Caddie Rider (16 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> mais si je puis me permettre, en Haute Savoie, s'il y a quelque chose à goûter, c'est la pela :love:, pas la fondue... la fondue, c'est en Savoie... Mais là, je m'engage sur le terrain glissant de la politique départementaliste, indépendantiste, séparatiste et des conflits ancestraux inter départementaux de ces coins... donc : chuuuuuuut... a vouloir faire trop de bruit, on risque une avalanche de fromage fondu
> 
> bon, d'un autre côté, je suis protégé par mon génome (pur mélange de savoie, haute savoie, rhone, italie, autriche (oui oui, je remonte très loin dans l'histoire familiale :mouais)
> 
> Et on peut très bien avoir des zamis. Je persiste...




Euh la fondue c'est en suisse pas en savoie... elle est pas bonne du tout !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2006)

On est parti de "je veux passer de ouinedoze 95 à 98 sur mon Mac", et là, on est rendu à "la fondue (au fromage) est meilleure de ce côté ci des pointillés de la carte que de l'autre côté !". Si jamais les bourguignons s'en mêlent  ... 

Je n'ose tenter la reconstitution des étapes intermédiaires !


----------



## MarcMame (17 Janvier 2006)

A mon avis, Dunkerque s'est éléctrocutée, je ne vois que ça.... 
Ou alors, elle a pris le bateau.


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Janvier 2006)

non, depuis qu'elle a tout réinstallé en UNIX, elle n'a plus d'accès à MacGé...


----------



## geoffrey (17 Janvier 2006)

Elle a eu des problème pour configurer Lynx ?


----------



## iota (17 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

j'en profite pour exposer mon problème, je n'arrive pas à installer la version 7.5 de MSN messenger (disponible ici) sur mon Mac (il faut au minimum Window 98 et je n'ai que la version 95)...

Merci pour votre aide.

@+
iota
 :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Janvier 2006)

pomme Z, pomme Q, non


----------



## iota (17 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> pomme Z, pomme Q, non


Comment faire pour taper pomme en minuscule et Q en majuscule en même temps ?

@+
iota


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Janvier 2006)

tu vois le bouton sur lequel tu as un cercle ouvert avec une tige qui pointe vers le haut?

bien, appuie dessus longtemps...


----------



## sylko (17 Janvier 2006)

Je débarque sur ce post en pensant donner un coup de main. 
Tout ce que je découvre dans ces 5 pages m'afflige.
Ce n'est pas le Bar ici.
Vous arrive-t-il de penser que certains utilisateurs peuvent avoir des problèmes? 
En débarquant sur MacGé, ils pensent trouver une réponse. Avec les votres...  

Il est certain que la question n'était pas très précise. Ce n'est pas une raison pour dévier pareillement. Dommage...


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Janvier 2006)

fais pas cette tête, tu vas attraper un Creutzfeld-Jakob...


----------



## Hippocampe (17 Janvier 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je débarque sur ce post en pensant donner un coup de main.
> Tout ce que je découvre dans ces 5 pages m'afflige.
> Ce n'est pas le Bar ici.
> Vous arrive-t-il de penser que certains utilisateurs peuvent avoir des problèmes?
> ...


Avec tout mon respect... certains dans l'assemblée ont expliqué des choses "sérieusement" et attendent que la "perdue!!!" revienne si effectivement elle est larguée.  

Mais on ne peut pas vraiment en vouloir à ceux qui dévient vers des considérations gastronomiques...  y'a tellement de joyeux Pcistes pour venir casser les pieds... 
comme on dit chat échaudé craint l'eau froide.

Je pense que si vraiment Dunkerque est perdue et que ce n'est pas une vaste blague son histoire, les autres membres qui suivent ce fil, lui expliqueront les choses.


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Janvier 2006)

oui, et je ne crois pas que bnous ayons été désagréable de quelque mani§ère que ce soit, on attendais... et en attendant, on calambourdait, ça fait passer le temps...


----------

